# Roger's Random Photography Marketing Generator



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 3, 2017)

```
Roger at Lensrentals.com was bored a little while ago and decided to try his hand at marketing for the photography world!</p>
<blockquote><p>Somedays I get bored with testing. Somedays I have to read new product release blurbs and get nauseous. And somedays I find something funny on the internet.</p>
<p>All three of these happened the other day, which led to me randomly corresponding with <a href="http://sebpearce.com/">Seb Pearce</a> about my thoughts that today’s photography marketing blurbs were so boring they might as well be generated by a computer. Which, led, of course, to generating random photography marketing blurbs by a computer – basically I collected a bunch of over used adjectives and phrases and Seb designed an engine to string them together fairly randomly. Then we threw in a bit of extra verbiage that I just thought should be there as Easter Eggs.</p>
<p>So if you’re bored (or maybe laid off your marketing department and need some copy for that new lens you’re about to release), follow the link, click on Generate and see what you get. It might be amusing, or it might be almost indistinguishable from a manufacturer’s website.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="https://roger.lensrentals.com/generator.html">Try the Random Photography Marketing Generator at Lensrentals.com</a></strong></p>
<h2></h2>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## slclick (Apr 3, 2017)

Didn't do anything for me. Huh. edit: I just read it only works in Firefox.


----------



## RogerCicala (Apr 3, 2017)

Like all of our products, this lens is in a class of its own. Designed with Instagram photography and videography in mind, it provides the optical performance necessary for critical applications, while delivering the superlative operation you’ve come to expect from our products. Offering perspective control while minimizing axial chromatic aberration and 7th order astigmatism, this lens offers the performance required by today’s high-resolution Facebook pages. Capable of capturing every scene in its full splendor, even when the photographer is not ideal, its skillful design and resilient build quality will make it your most treasured lens. Our advanced patented coatings provide you more capability then you’ve ever experienced.


My personal favorite so far.


----------



## Light Sculptor (Apr 3, 2017)

I love this Roger! You did good by creating this generator. I often read lens descriptions and find them vacuous.



RogerCicala said:


> Like all of our products, this lens is in a class of its own. Designed with Instagram photography and videography in mind, it provides the optical performance necessary for critical applications, while delivering the superlative operation you’ve come to expect from our products. Offering perspective control while minimizing axial chromatic aberration and 7th order astigmatism, this lens offers the performance required by today’s high-resolution Facebook pages. Capable of capturing every scene in its full splendor, even when the photographer is not ideal, its skillful design and resilient build quality will make it your most treasured lens. Our advanced patented coatings provide you more capability then you’ve ever experienced.
> 
> 
> My personal favorite so far.


----------



## Light Sculptor (Apr 3, 2017)

I liked this one:

"We joyfully announce the only lens combining old-world craftsmanship with fully computerized assembly, creating a lens that will be treasured by hobbyists and repair shops alike. Distortion and Aberrations are so well controlled as to be virtually non-existent. Offering perspective control while minimizing axial chromatic aberration and 7th order astigmatism, this lens offers the clarity required by today’s high-resolution cameras. This will make an impressive complement to any eBay seller’s listings providing a most useful lens for portrait and action photography. See your cat with a dramatic view you never dreamed was possible."


----------



## meywd (Apr 3, 2017)

> ...it offers the assembled perfection most only wish for, at *a price that most can’t afford*...





> ...it provides the optical performance necessary for *Fanboy arguments*...



;D ;D


----------

